# Nominations needed please.



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomefacts Medal for Best Forum Signature​
This will be the start of the categories for Motorhomefacts Members Medals 2011.

Could you add onto this thread the forum signature which you think worthy of consideration for this medal.

Please add in this format,

*Signature*.: All I want is peace love and understanding and a bar of chocolate bigger than my head.
*Member name*: Carolgavin

Obviously the above is an example only as I am excluded from the medals, cos I am organising it.

Ta very much.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Signature:* My wife says i dont listen to her...........I think thats what she said.

*Member:* Lifestyle

I can see a problem a lot contain graphics and you would need to screen grab

like mine below


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Frank!!

If anyone has a problem attaching signature with graphics could you PM me with it and I will see if I can add it for you. Or ask some nice kind experty type personage to help me out, Fraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank!!!!!!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Natch


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Bumpity bump!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Signature:
Member: DABurleigh

Yes, it's blank. Always has been. So I clearly deserve the medal as I have been the most considerate and courteous to whoever of the 50000 or whatever members have viewed any of my posts over whatever years.

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Err yes ok Dabs :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just thinking how grateful I am not to find myself reading the same stuff over and over again, so my vote goes for the blanks too.

I think some of the so called signatures are more like essays, Alan.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Jaysus we are so getting into the spirit of this...............................


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> I was just thinking how grateful I am not to find myself reading the same stuff over and over again, so my vote goes for the blanks too.
> 
> I think some of the so called signatures are more like essays, Alan.


Well the technical part of mine is because Nuke specifically asks for that information when tracking down MHF faults.

If you knew HumberTraveller gdleeds and Locovan then you would understand most of the rest of it.

The 'Regards Frank' is in case I forget to add it and appear rude and to remind people that username notwithstanding I'm a bloke.

OK I could loose the bit of German and The Project Manager 
stuff but I like it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't mean to pick on anyone Frank, just a general comment.

Sorry Carol. I think it's great that those who want to can enjoy selecting a ripe one and lauding it. It's just not for me. 

If I was voting for awards or medals I would say give Pusser one for services to literature or Mavis for her charitable work and her book or Gerald for his work in making things happen and any number of others including for the excellent technical advice they provide, Alan.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I didn't mean to pick on anyone Frank, just a general comment.
> 
> Sorry Carol. I think it's great that those who want to can enjoy selecting a ripe one and lauding it. It's just not for me.
> 
> If I was voting for awards or medals I would say give Pusser one for services to literature or Mavis for her charitable work and her book or Gerald for his work in making things happen and any number of others including for the excellent technical advice they provide, Alan.


Hi Alan I appreciate your honesty!!

Luckily this is only one in a series of medals we will be awarding, the categories for which have yet to be decided. The link for suggestions for these funnily enough is in my signature :lol: So if you want to add your suggestions that would be great.

The idea of starting with this one is that it is relatively easy to organise as its a category that has been awarded previously. I was hoping that people would take this opportunity to get on board with these as a fun thing to do before we all take off in our vans, but the response so far has been quite disappointing. Am gutted.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Bump in hope of a few suggestions


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well carol I find it hard as we dont see all the signatures do we so it means hunting through so many users to see them.
Is everyone else having the same problem ??? :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Well carol I find it hard as we dont see all the signatures do we so it means hunting through so many users to see them.
> Is everyone else having the same problem ??? :wink:


Suppose we were thinking that perhaps one or two might have stuck in peoples mind!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Carol

Not to worry I'm sure you'll get lots of suggestions. I for one need to now look a bit closer at sigs...before I can vote so that will take a bit of time!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Must admit there seems a distinct lack of any at the mo. Mine disappears on a regular basis for some reason.

Greenie 8O


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Funny you should say that because I'm just looking at mine and it's not there! I know I had one at one time!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've seen some funny or apt one's in my time on here,but I can't pin them down :? 

Sorry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And i change mine to suit current events.
Dave p


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Like others I don't really read them after the first time so would have to search specially to find one to vote for  
I can see this trend from the few who have replied


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Suppose we were thinking that perhaps one or two might have stuck in peoples mind!


Hi Carol

I really don't like long signatures, much prefer a witty one-liner.

But my favourite is one of those that just sticks in your mind, it's always made me smile :lol:

The member is: Motorhomersimpson

The signature has a picture as well, which I don't know how to copy  so the easiest thing is to give a link to a post.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-953272.html#953272


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Taking on board what a few of you have said about having to search for Signatures would it be easier if I and my lovely assistants found them and we all then voted on those plus those already suggested here???


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

OK. But first of all my dear get on yer boat and do a bit of steering.
It looked like the Marie Celeste earlier. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Taking on board what a few of you have said about having to search for Signatures would it be easier if I and my lovely assistants found them and we all then voted on those plus those already suggested here???


Yes a list would help....Who are your Lovely assistants ??


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> OK. But first of all my dear get on yer boat and do a bit of steering.
> It looked like the Marie Celeste earlier. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Ooooooh Dave I left the monkey in charge am gonna kill it probably been at the rum!!!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Taking on board what a few of you have said about having to search for Signatures would it be easier if I and my lovely assistants found them and we all then voted on those plus those already suggested here???
> ...


The delectable Greenie has been co opted but am thinking may need another one!!! Any volunteers???


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Lovely assistant = Greenie,Good description  8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Personally I dont bother as I have enough to blather on about without adding more each post.

The only one I can remember that made me smile and I dont think he has it anymore was Pusser.

I think it went

"I want to die peacefully in my sleep like my uncle, not screaming like his passengers"


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope you're not being sarcastic or you'll feel the spade sweet cheeks?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Of course, you could always make a post on this thread, so that your signature is now visible to all.. :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I spent what seemed like hours last night trawling through several hundred posts looking for the best and found less than a dozen Signatures  By the time I'd finished I couldn't remember who any of them belonged to  or what they said :lol: should have written down user names :roll: 
A list would be a big help. Ta.
Lesley


----------

